# Clausing 16SC Drill press followed me home!



## Buickgsman (Sep 28, 2013)

I found a Clausing 16SC 15" drill press on my local Craigslist and ended up bringing it home last night.  For the most part, it's a nice original machine that runs well.  One thing that I found as weird is that the column was spliced and the upper and lower sections appear to be different materials.  Not sure whats going on there, but I was lucky and found a replacement column for $105 bucks shipped and its in NJ so it should be here in a few days.  Once that's swapped in, it will be a sweet little addition to my shop.  I'll post a few pics tomorrow.  


Bob


----------



## Buickgsman (Sep 29, 2013)

Some pics of the drill press including a few of the "splice"  - not sure what is going on there, but everything else looks great on it.  Looking forward to getting the replacement column hopefully this week.
Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice drill press! Maybe it was a bench model and some one converted it to a floor model.

Paul


----------



## samthedog (Sep 30, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Nice drill press! Maybe it was a bench model and some one converted it to a floor model.
> 
> Paul



That would be my guess. It looks pretty rigid so overall a nice solution.

Paul.


----------

